# Alabama has a new state record



## FishingBuds (Aug 17, 2009)

Watch the Vid too it shows the hunt

https://blog.al.com/south-alabama-outdoors/2009/08/gator_glory_mobile_hunter_matt.html


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 18, 2009)

That's a biggun. A couple fellas on a forum local to me got one a hair over 13 feet last year (first gator season in SC).


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## ejones1961 (Aug 19, 2009)

That is some good eating


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 19, 2009)

SC's got some big ones too
https://www.scducks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28747&highlight=huge+gator

https://www.scducks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29085&highlight=gator


----------

